# make menuconfig Problem

## z3rosix

Hallo,

ich hab seit heute Probleme "make menuconfig" aufzurufen.

Folgende Fehlermeldung krieg ich raus

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> :\ make menuconfig
> 
> rm -f include/asm
> ...

 

Das ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel, ich krieg das bei allen Kernelsourcen die ich installiert habe.

Was mir allerdings aufgefallen is, ich hab heute mal wieder "emerge --sync && emerge world" gemacht und dabei is wohl der gcc geupdatet worden.

Bei mir is jetzt aktuell die Version "gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1". Seit dem kann ich das Problem nachvoll ziehen.

Das konnt ich sogar überprüfen, weil eine Kernelsource hatte die ich noch vor dem Update installiert hatte, und dort ging das "make menuconfig" noch.

Also hab ich das Paket mal gelöscht und neu emerget, und jetzt gehts dort auch nicht mehr.

Ich schätzt also mal das es mit der neuen gcc Version was zu tun hat.

Ich hab bei mir das "hardend" Flag gesetzt, vielleicht macht des auch noch Probleme.

Kann das Problem jemand noch nachvollziehen?

Ich werd heute mal ne gcc Version älter installieren und schauen obs dann wieder geht.

Unter den Bugs hat ich auch noch nix gefunden.

thx im voraus

cya

----------

## tomvollerthun

Dein Problem hängt möglicherweise damit zusammen, dass i.A. die gesamte Toolchain neu gebaut werden muss, wenn nur ein Teil neu gebaut wurde.

Gcc ist Teil der Toolchain, ebenso wie binutils oder glibc. Dummerweise sollten die Teile der Toolchain auch noch in der richtigen Reihenfolge gebaut werden, so dass das ganze richtig unübersichtlich werden kann.

Es kann zwar gut sein, dass dein Problem nichts damit zu tun hat, aber trotzdem solltest du unbedingt dies hier lesen: An emerge wrapper for correctly building the toolchain

Grüße, tom

----------

## psyeye

 *z3rosix wrote:*   

> ich hab seit heute Probleme "make menuconfig" aufzurufen.

 

Ich hoffe, ich habe das jetzt nicht überlesen, aber hast Du ein vorheriges 

```
make clean
```

 schon ausprobiert? 

psyeye

----------

## Stormkings

Moin,

Ist dialog installiert oder defekt? In der Fehlermeldung steht ja, dass er lxdialog nicht finden kann. 

dk

----------

## z3rosix

@psyeye:    ja hab ich vorher gemacht bringt leider nichts

@Stormkings:   ja ist installiert, hat ja auch vor dem updaten des "gcc" funktioniert.

Das downgraden hat leider hinten und vorne nicht geklappt, also hab ich jetzt wieder die Version "gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1" drauf.

Ich werd jetzt mal den Tip vom tomvollerthun ausprobieren.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Da es ein Problem mit dialog gibt (zumindest verstehe ich das so), würde ich vermuten, dass etwas mit den ncurses nicht geht. Installaiere sie nochmal.

----------

## z3rosix

@pablo_supertux:   naja also vorher gings mit der Version auch, hat allerdings nichts gebracht  :Sad: 

Ich glaub eher das es am gcc liegt, da ja menuconfig auch compiliert wird. Jetzt hab ich mir den Vorgang etwas näher angeschaut und hab was entdeckt. Er kompiliert zwar unter "scripts/lxdialog/*" alles unter anderem auch ein Binary Namens "lxdialog". Was der gcc allerdings nicht macht ist es ausführbar zu machen. Das hab ich jetzt mit chmod u+x nachträglich gemacht und schon geht des menuconfig.  :Shocked: 

Mir ist beim Kompilieren des Kernels selbst vorher auch schonmal aufgefallen das er einige Sachen nicht ausführbar macht.

Ich denke mal das hängt damit zusammen das ich das "hardend" Flag gesetzt habe oder?

Wenn ja ist das aber ziemlich doof da man doch etwas braucht bis man solche Fehler entdeckt finde ich  :Rolling Eyes: 

Weiß jemand dazu näheres?

----------

